# Couple of foals showing off for me! or just enjoying theirselves?



## alben (Nov 8, 2016)

Wish I had taken more, but Watson my dog, is my constant companion on walks had to be restrained because of wild fowl


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2016)

Nice picture.


----------

